# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aquatic Plants and Fish Auction, Oct 3rd, California



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Okey dokey fellew Southern California Fish Folks! Here is the presentation info for this Sundays COAST Tropical Fish club meeting. Yippee! I know a couple of yah are coming to the meeting, excellent!

Meeting: 
A few Fishes of India 
One of our members, Vinny Kutty, just returned from India and is he coming to the meeting complete with fish he collected there and lots of information! He even has underwater photographs of some Etroplus, which is quite an accomplishment! There are more than 700 freshwater fishes native to to endemic to India, I wonder what Vinny is bringing?

The meeting is totally free to attend, and always a great time! Starts at 1 PM for gabbing and checking in of fish auction items, speaker generally gets started at about 1:30. About 2:30 -3:00 the auction starts, and there can be 200 or more items up for bid and they go CHEAP!! (Bring cash). Anyone can bid, and there have been some awesome fish come through the auctions. Always tons of plants, fish, supplies, live food cultures, tanks, books, magazines, etc. 
After the auction, there is a huge raffle table full of prizes that you can buy tickets for (they are $1 each or 7 for $5) Manufacturers donate new equipment, tanks, heaters, food, decorations, books, etc to the club. We raffle them off to make money for the club. If you buy tickets, you WILL win, probably more than once

So, see you there THIS SUNDAY, OCT 3rd, from 1-5 PM. Here is the address, pull up www.mapquest.com to get complete directions from your house 
C O A S T 
California's Organization of Aquatic Show Tropicals - a fish club for Southern California

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
MEETING SITE AND TIME: COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER, 1845 PARK AVENUE, COSTA MESA, CA 92627, IN THE VICTORIA ROOM (DOORS FACE THE LIBRARY PARKING LOT), USUALLY ON THE FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH, FROM 1:00 TO 5:00 P.M. THE SPEAKER PRESENTATION BEGINS ABOUT 1:30 P.M. GUESTS ARE WELCOME.
_________________


----------

